# Moving to kansas city mo, looking for places to race H.O.



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Hello im moving to ks mo, is there any one racing H.O. or HOPRA type stuff in missouri or kansas or any were close st louis or other states close by thanks.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Places to place KC*

There's the Mo-Kan HO slotcar club. That's the group that the legendary Howard Kilgore of Car Model Magazine fame, belongs to. Hopefully the group is still around. They use to have a wonderful website. I could not find the group by Googling or Yahoo tonight. I would ask at a local hobby shop. Hope this helps.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Welp, you're moving smack dab into t-jet heaven.... if you have trouble finding people to race with, it'll be your own fault! 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mahor/


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Also check out http://www.mahorkc.com 
hojoe


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

All of the above links are fine.
there is also
http://www.hotracks.us/

This is a shop located in Independence Mo. on the east side of KC proper. It is now owned by ECHORR founder and Challenge promoter Hiram Durant. He has an 8 lane Bowman called the "Roval", along with a 4 lane Max, and a 6 lane Max oval. (with more to come)
We have a VERY good local track selection and lots of racing from Stockers to Full on Fray stuff.
LMK when you are ready for some action, and I will show you around.

Tim Leppert
AKA smalltime

PM me and we can exchange info.


----------

